# Smoothies....Innocent?



## Ellowyne (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I am not very good at eating fruit, and really do not like the idea of making my own smoothies! So, I was wondering if anyone knew if it was ok, as a diabetic that is, to have the smoothies you can buy made by 'Innocent?'

No doubt these are probably something else on the NO list 

Ellowyne x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Oct 27, 2009)

I'd say they're on the no list

Every time I had one my sugars would shoot up through the roof, even though they're proper nice

plus, according to Gordon Ramsey ages ago on the F word, they're not as good for you as is made out


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 27, 2009)

They do have a good bit of sugar in them, most commercial smoothies have at least some banana in to sweeten them, even when there's 'no added sugar' Innocent ones certainly do. You could try one and see what it does.


----------



## rossi_mac (Oct 27, 2009)

Agreed they are sweet as!

However if this is the only way you are likely to take on board some fruit based stuff then surely that would be a strong case to have them???

PS It would be miles cheaper to eat fruit!!


----------



## Ellowyne (Oct 27, 2009)

Thought as much...I think I'll just give up eating all together! I want to lose some weight as well...I can't try this no carb diet as it involves consuming too much fatty food!...It's like the Atkins diet...My, very poor, Gall bladder will not tolerate bacon and sausages without a really bad grumble!...any carbs, apart from seeded granury bread, just shoots my blood sugars up!

Oh well....


----------



## Steff (Oct 27, 2009)

even making your own is bad as they is alot of natural sugars in fruit


----------



## Steff (Oct 27, 2009)

I found this in the good ol daily mail 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-428455/The-smoothies-sugar-Coke.html


----------



## Ellowyne (Oct 27, 2009)

Yuk...Daily Mail, can't stand that newspaper (Loo Paper!  )

Anyway, I knew it, no can do lovely yummy smoothies 'Innocent Style' Nice 'N' Easy way to consume fruit!....I hate eating fruit! The only fruit I like is Strawberries...Topped with cream


----------



## Northerner (Oct 27, 2009)

Ellowyne said:


> Yuk...Daily Mail, can't stand that newspaper (Loo Paper!  )
> 
> Anyway, I knew it, no can do lovely yummy smoothies 'Innocent Style' Nice 'N' Easy way to consume fruit!....I hate eating fruit! The only fruit I like is Strawberries...Topped with cream



Strawberries are good - quite low carb and relatively low GI - tuck in! You could try some low fat ice cream maybe with them, just a small amount for texture


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm told apples are fairly low GI too, pineapple is pretty sweet but high in fibre, grapes are a huge no no. Not sure about pears, but I love them. You could try using low fat yoghurt instead of ice cream or milk, not a smoothie but just as good.


----------



## Copepod (Oct 28, 2009)

*veggies / gazpacho / / home made smoothies / new "5 a day" advice*

Or make your own veg based smoothie - more like Spanish gazpacho soup, based on tomato.
Through the summer, when we get a couple of handfuls of raspberries or strawberries a day from the garden, or later in the season collect blackberries from commons, hedgerows and the juiciest ones by kayak from the riverbank. I make smoothies with berries, banana, kiwi fruit, plain yogurt etc, most mornings, in my grandma's old liquidiser, which must be at least 30 years old (I've had it since she died 8 years ago).
Buying smoothies seems a really expensive way to eat fruit, but I reckon there'll be a big advertising campaign now that "5 a day" advice has been modified, so that a single smoothie can count for 2 of your 5 a day, although fruit juice still only counts as 1, no matter how much you eat.


----------



## shiv (Oct 28, 2009)

they've got some Innocent smoothies with no bananas in them...when they're on offer i have them occasionally as a treat. i love the kiwi one!


----------

